# Tbilisi



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Old Tbilisi (Georgian: ძველი თბილისი, dzveli t'bilisi) is an administrative district (raioni) in Tbilisi, capital of Georgia. Although the term "Old Tbilisi" has long been used to denote a historical part of the city, it was only in 2007 that it became a distinct administrative entity to incorporate several historical neighborhoods formerly included in the districts of Mtatsminda-Krtsanisi, Isani-Samgori, and Didube-Chughureti.

Old Tbilisi is principally centered on what is commonly referred to as the Tbilisi Historic District, which, due to its significant architectural and urban value, as well as the threat to its survival, was previously listed on the World Monuments Watch (1998, 2000, 2002).[1]

The district is located on the both sides of the Mtkvari River and is dominated by Mount Mtatsminda, Narikala fortress and the Kartlis Deda monument. It chiefly represents a 19th-century urban fabric with largely eclectic architecture which includes the buildings and structures from the 5th to the 20th century. However, most of the pre-19th century city did not survive due to the devastating Persian invasion of 1795. The district houses a bulk of the tourist attractions in Tbilisi, including churches, museums, sulphur bathhouses, and peculiar wooden houses with open, carved balconies. In the 19th century, the core territory of the modern-day district of Old Tbilisi was tentatively subdivided into ethnic neighborhoods such as Avlabari with its Armenian and Georgian quarters on the left bank of the Kura River and the Persian Quarter (Said-Abad) on the right bank of the Kura River. *


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Marjanishvili Thater*


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## drakon4ik (Dec 3, 2009)

really nice


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow... great... amazing city...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Really like the architecture of Tbilisi. A very interesting mix actually.


----------



## hollow man (Oct 4, 2002)

Such a stunning location!! Gorgeous shots from the hills!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are indeed awesome :applause:


----------



## RelaxInPireaus (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic photos. love the city



christos-greece said:


> Those last photos are indeed awesome :applause:


hi, Christo ! don't you think the balconies are just like we can see in Athos' monasteries? like the style. unfortunately it is old city such beautiful. mostly it is of just typical soviet style buildings


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

RelaxInPireaus said:


> fantastic photos. love the city
> 
> 
> 
> hi, Christo ! don't you think the balconies are just like we can see in Athos' monasteries? like the style. unfortunately it is old city such beautiful. mostly it is of just typical soviet style buildings


typical soviet style buildings are only in suburbs of Tbilisi. The Centre of Tbilisi is old Tbilisi. 

RelaxInPireaus in the first page i upload view of Tbilisi and where did you find typical soviet building?


----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)

soviet typical buildings really remain in the city , but soon all of them will be destroyed and on their place.. there will be built new fashon buildings . it just will need some time..


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

tbilisky you are absolutly right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> hi, Christo ! don't you think the balconies are just like we can see in Athos' monasteries? like the style. unfortunately it is old city such beautiful.


I think yes, they looks like Athos' monasteries


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice collection of photos.


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, can't wait to see tie-eating Andy Garcia!

BTW what is the purpose of this film, especially after EU comission proved and documented that Georgia started the war and was the agressor? .. hm.. To lie again just like it was in august?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

beauty.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful city indeed. These last few photos are just wonderful.


----------



## abbasnabavi (Oct 12, 2021)




----------

